Ask HN: How to verify that an email Id is associated with a company - titanprashant
======
titanprashant
If you see "Organization Members" section of
[https://asana.com/guide/help/organizations/basics#gl-
people](https://asana.com/guide/help/organizations/basics#gl-people) they
automatically join you to an existing team from your organization (if there is
one), if you sign up via work email. I am wondering how they differentiate a
work email from a personal email id?

------
x38iq84n
Inspect email headers to see who sent the email, backtrack the originating
email server using whois to confirm the sender matches what the email says.

------
fiedzia
If you have doubts, call them and ask if they send it.

